# Making Waterslide Decals



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay so I've been playing around with this for the last month or so and just couldn't get the results I wanted on an inkjet so I went ahead and popped for the ALPS printer. I should have it by the time I come back from MLC. In the mean time I'm reading the manual and playing with some different graphics software to get some practice before I burn up a lot of expensive ink and decal paper. Does anyone here have experience with these machines? What about software recommendations--the easier to use the better! I already have some projects ready to go when I get it so any help is appreciated. V/r Shawn


----------



## Lraybike (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm interested if the process if you'd like to chat sometime? My little brother is a graphics master so I have that covered, it's the printing that I'm in need of!   Thanks Lawrence  818-726-9195


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just got the printer this week and am doing some research on best way to do decals. I may do a test run this weekend of some Dayton decals I want to do. What kinda stuff are you looking to have done? The graphics are the toughest piece on these. You can't simply scan something in and expect to get quality results. I've spent about four hours so far working on these so if you got the graphics side covered we may be able to work somethign out. V/r Shawn


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 17, 2013)

*for hire?*

..........


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 17, 2013)

most people use Adobe Illustrator for any tight vector artwork.
I read up on that printer, very nice- looks like you can use AI for it. If you need a copy of AI, you can get a student to buy it at any local college bookstore, you might as well get the Adobe Suite. That is the cheap route, yes there are cheaper routes than that but your on your one figuring that out.

One thing about decals, however they are printed, we always give them a coat of clear lacquer before using. First a light dusting then a regular coat.
Good luck


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2013)

abe lugo said:


> most people use Adobe Illustrator for any tight vector artwork.
> I read up on that printer, very nice- looks like you can use AI for it. If you need a copy of AI, you can get a student to buy it at any local college bookstore, you might as well get the Adobe Suite. That is the cheap route, yes there are cheaper routes than that but your on your one figuring that out.
> 
> One thing about decals, however they are printed, we always give them a coat of clear lacquer before using. First a light dusting then a regular coat.
> Good luck




I'm looking into different software and have a graphics person that I'm talking to. I'll probably touch base with Lawrence to see if we can collaborate because time is one thing I don't have a lot of. I do intend to amortize the cost of the printer ($1500+) through some decal sales. Regarding the clearcoat; this is necessary for inkjet because the ink is not waterproof but isn't required for the ALPS. I already have it though and it does offer more protection for the decal so I will use it. V/r Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets (Apr 17, 2013)

Hee Shawn,
The problem with inktjet printed waterslide decals is that if you bring them on before you clearcoat your work, then the clearcoat will in most wayssolve your decal,if you bring it afther clearcoating then it will work but,the decals are fagile,if you need huffman seattube decals,i have some printed with a inktjet printer, i can send them,so you could try them out....


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2013)

supper15fiets said:


> Hee Shawn,
> The problem with inktjet printed waterslide decals is that if you bring them on before you clearcoat your work, then the clearcoat will in most wayssolve your decal,if you bring it afther clearcoating then it will work but,the decals are fagile,if you need huffman seattube decals,i have some printed with a inktjet printer, i can send them,so you could try them out....




Ronald thats why I bought the ALPS. I couldn't get any decent results with inkjet and you can't print white or metallics--ALPS does both and foil if I wanted to. I already have the Huffman seat tube decals ready just need to find the time to set up and print. V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 17, 2013)

Shawn, I need Racycle decals....I've been waiting on another CABE member for.....

.......ever for them. Sheeeeeesh


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Shawn, I need Racycle decals....I've been waiting on another CABE member for.....
> 
> .......ever for them. Sheeeeeesh




Do you have the art work? Depending on how many colors/large they are I may give it a shot. Hit me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  and we'll go from there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wcben (Jul 20, 2013)

*What format do you want?*

I've been working on some of the decals that Lawrence mentioned, I havent been able to get good images when printing on the decal stock I found, I'll send you the image in whatever format works for you, they were originally developed using both photoshop and illustrator.

Ward



Freqman1 said:


> Do you have the art work? Depending on how many colors/large they are I may give it a shot. Hit me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  and we'll go from there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Wcben said:


> I've been working on some of the decals that Lawrence mentioned, I havent been able to get good images when printing on the decal stock I found, I'll send you the image in whatever format works for you, they were originally developed using both photoshop and illustrator.
> 
> Ward




Ward are you using inkjet or laser jet? I can accept the images in any standard graphics format. Just send'em to my email and I'll see what I can do. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 20, 2013)

From what I have seen many of the antique, original decals had a certain "fuzzy warmth" to their design because they were taken after hand illustrated originals. Vector-based will tend to give a more sterile, crisp sort of decal when combined with very sharp, precise printing. A somewhat more imprecise printing method may bring back a little "fuzzy" to it, though perhaps in not the same way as the original, tiny irregularities of the hand. If you're OCD about authenticity, vector based may be a little "too clean". On the other hand, it is capable of producing really, really crisp results.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 20, 2013)

People who restore bikes are absolutely not OCD.

I'm not. (yes I am) Wait, is that schizophrenic?


----------



## Wcben (Jul 21, 2013)

I've sent an e-mail with the badge decal artwork, I know Lawrence is anxious for it, hopefully you can get them printed correctly!

Thanks,

Ward


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Ward. I replied to your email and sent Lawrence a PM so we'll see if I can make it happen! V/r Shawn


----------



## Wcben (Jul 30, 2013)

Was there any luck?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wcben said:


> Was there any luck?




Lawrence decided to go another route so I never even attempted to make any. V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wait.....I did? 

Now I'm confused.......


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Wait.....I did?
> 
> Now I'm confused.......




I coulda swore the last message I got from you was that someone else was doing the decals and not to worry about it? Are we talking the  small round 1904 seat tube decals or the "Raycycle" seat tube decal? If the latter I never received any artwork for that one. Just let me know. V/r Shawn


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 30, 2013)

Are you willing/able to fix an image before making a decal? I have an old Moto Bike and the decal on the tank is 90% there, it just needs some touching up. I'd love to get a set made and I'd appreciate your help.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Monark52 said:


> Are you willing/able to fix an image before making a decal? I have an old Moto Bike and the decal on the tank is 90% there, it just needs some touching up. I'd love to get a set made and I'd appreciate your help.




It can be done but my problem is time. I'm also going to learn CorelDRAW so I can get better decals. I'm working on stuff for my own bikes now and really can't take on any new work. If this is a Schwinn Motobike (B10) then there are already decals available. V/r Shawn


----------

